# Having a puppy is so much fun!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, maybe Asia is an unusually good/easy puppy, but we are just having an absolute blast with her. There is something "special" about her, definitely. 

For one she is the fattest, fluffiest thing I have ever laid eyes on. She bounces around like a rabbit on crack and constantly is making us laugh. She has only had 2 accidents, both have been my fault for not having her in the right place at the right time. She's very healthy too.

She cried for about 15 minutes the first night in her crate, and has woken me up both nights around 5 to take her downstairs to potty, but, has kept her crate dry and didn't make a peep last night after we put her to bed. 

It just has been so much fun to have her...LOL she doesn't even look like a chi right now, she looks like a furby or an ewok or something, ... I shaved her ears and put strips in to help get them standing, and she looks even more hilarious. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say...if you haven't had a puppy in awhile you should get one! :-D


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:laughing8: You must video for us this "rabbit on crack" routine. I remember the craziness!! It was funny, leila only gets really zoomy on occasion. I love the butt tuck though! 
Sounds like she is doing wonderfully!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds as if Asia's personality equals her beauty! I am so very happy for you guys! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

As a non breeder, I'd love to just see some tiny chi puppies lined up nursing or playing together. Of course I'm guessing no breeder will ever let me look due to parvo risks.

I think I'd still prefer an adult chi due to the potty training and chewing. 
Only reasons I'd prefer a new chi puppy is so I could increase my chances of getting a genetically healthy one and that I could get a red longhair that seems to be difficult to find in rescues.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So I am a loon and got 2!! One is a wild woman and one is a sweet snuggler. From the looks of things the sweet one is learning from the naughty one!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I meant to also add that Asia looks like a baby panda bear to me! A fluffy bundle of love!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwww that video was adorable I can't wait to get a puppy!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like a hilarious and wonderful situation to be in!! I haven't had a puppy in 5 years, gah! 

Can't wait to see more pics of her *hint hint*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL If you haven't had one in a while, you should get one. :lol: Love it!! I'm so glad Asia is settling in well. She sounds like an absolute SWEET HEART & a happy little thing. Sooooooo sweet!! I wish I could meet her in person. Maybe one day....


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So glad she is settling in well. I am totally jealous.  Even emailed Susan. haha She is such a dolly and seems to be as sweet as all of Susan's pups. Have fun with her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is just such a little sweetheart haha. I guess the boys were both such nightmare puppies its hard to believe she is so good.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know what you mean Dottie has given us so many laughs and is a sweetheart,being so tiny she rules simba and lily no trouble


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in the "MORE pictures, please" camp!

Oh, and more pics of Mari's pups, too, please!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww glad she is settling in well she sounds perfect. Can't wait to see how she grows.



flippedstars said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to say...if you haven't had a puppy in awhile you should get one! :-D


Might have to take you up on that  x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww the puppy stage, I love it although Zoey is almost 3 and still has not settled down yet. I think I need a puppy to keep her company


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This post makes me long for a new baby!!!! You people!!!! Bad influence!!! LOL!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww I just love the little bouncy puppy stage!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like my Calleigh!!!:hello1:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> This post makes me long for a new baby!!!! You people!!!! Bad influence!!! LOL!



Honestly you people!! Brody and Rocky are only children (for now), wish Rocky could tell me if he wanted a brother or a sister though!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Honestly you people!! Brody and Rocky are only children (for now), wish Rocky could tell me if he wanted a brother or a sister though!


LOL Linda! We are alone in this crazy world.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pfff only children...lol. No fun at ALL! They love having someone to play with.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Pfff only children...lol. No fun at ALL! They love having someone to play with.


Stop it............! LOL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Stop it............! LOL!


Come on lol, what's one more!?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Come on lol, what's one more!?


Think thats easier when you already have a few but I nearly got Rocky a wee sister last year but chickened out at the last minute, didn't want my wee man to get jealous sooooooo silly I know!

BTW Asia is a doll she is a wee fluff ball, she looks like a character!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> Come on lol, what's one more!?


Says the woman with FIVE! LOL! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Please post more pics of Asia soon. You're making me get puppy fever - I hear it's contagious (LOL). My husband says no more chihuahuas as our family is complete with 2 chis.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Says the woman with FIVE! LOL! :lol: :lol:


Haha yeah, #6 is bought and paid for, too, but, she isn't coming home for another 4-5 weeks...










She doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:O :O She's a cutie too!! Congrats mama!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Haha yeah, #6 is bought and paid for, too, but, she isn't coming home for another 4-5 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Kristi!! I thought, after reading a comment on FB, that you were getting another soon. Hehehehehahahaha!! You're going to have me outnumbered in NO TIME FLAT!!  She is gorgeous btw!! Really pretty....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> OMG Kristi!! I thought, after reading a comment on FB, that you were getting another soon. Hehehehehahahaha!! You're going to have me outnumbered in NO TIME FLAT!!  She is gorgeous btw!! Really pretty....


She is SUPER small, but has a perfect show temperament. I couldn't pass her up, she has a fabulous pedigree. I just hope she makes it over 4#...lol.  

This will be it for a good while, but, I decided 2 more wouldn't kill me. Ha and I really mean that,...I have 3 to show and finish, and then, most of them will be close to breeding age and able to be health tested, etc.!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*OH MY GOSH KRISTI!!!*
WHen i started on here you had 3 and then 4 and now 5 and soon 6 ???? WOW miles is understanding. lol :laughing8: She is cute!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi - that new baby is gorgeous!!! Lucky you!! You were right to not pass her up. She's lovely! She reminds me of some of the gorgeous sables in the UK. You should name her LONDON. Then you'd have Asia and London.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Kristi - that new baby is gorgeous!!! Lucky you!! You were right to not pass her up. She's lovely! She reminds me of some of the gorgeous sables in the UK. You should name her LONDON. Then you'd have Asia and London.


Haha I like that a lot! Her breeder is keeping her for at least another month b'c she is small, but she says she is quite the little brat, chasing vacuums, greeting new people excitedly, and she is getting her out and about regularly to socialize. I needed a solid girl, too,...her "type" is also already locked in, her bottom half of her pedigree is Dazzles and top half is Fandango with a bit of Dartan. She's small tho...so her lil butt better grow! She is only 1 day older than Asia lol. And London might be the perfect name!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> *OH MY GOSH KRISTI!!!*
> WHen i started on here you had 3 and then 4 and now 5 and soon 6 ???? WOW miles is understanding. lol :laughing8: She is cute!!!! CONGRATS!!


Haha ... pretty sure she is it for awhile, though. I have a lot of training and showing to do now. It is just too expensive to show only 1 dog at once. 3 makes a lot more sense, and both the girls should finish pretty easily based on what else I've seen in the ring :-D


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't even WANT another one, after these two. Never have I felt that way before lol. I simply couldn't decide between Asia and (London??), so, haha, talked hubby into both.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, she is gorgeous too. What a darling face. How fun. Told DH that I talked to the breeder via email. So I have a feeling he knows what is up. Susan's little due soon might line up well with my April birthday. muahahahahaha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha Tricia, I hope you get one. I also know Susan expects most of them to be pets so, that works out well for you :-D Susan is such a nice lady, and really cares about her dogs.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

rocky scotland said:


> Honestly you people!! Brody and Rocky are only children (for now), wish Rocky could tell me if he wanted a brother or a sister though!


Zoey's an only child to....but this may change my mind.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Flippedstars, may I ask where your puppy #6 is coming from?. 
She looks familiar from the webpages I was browsing so I'm curious.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She hasn't ever been posted on a web page for sale, but she is coming from Journey's chihuahuas.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I don't even WANT another one, after these two. Never have I felt that way before lol. I simply couldn't decide between Asia and (London??), so, haha, talked hubby into both.


Ok, I officially hate you! How are you doing this??? Please start a new thread with a step-by-step guide on how to talk your husband into 3 new puppies/year. 


PS She is a stunning little puppy too! I like London, very cute.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha technically it was actually 4 puppies in a year  

Well, hubby is just onboard with my goal of showing, making champions, and eventually having puppies  He knows that isn't going to happen with 1 dog or even 2, and...we had some pets to start with lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I like London-so cute!

I also like India and I once met a beautiful young lady named Holland. That name stuck with me. I love it!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey's an only child to....but this may change my mind.


Yeah seriously Brody, Zoey and Rocky are in the minority here as only children, I would love another but I over analyse stuff way too much!

And Krista another lol wow your gonna be outnumbered with dogs, she sure is so cute tho and the name London is perfect


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some times I would KILL to just have 2 again, but one would be soooo sad. 2 I think can go everywhere as easily as 1 can. When you get the 3rd that's when dynamics change, and suddenly its harder to find someone to watch them, they don't all fit in a carry bag together, and their leashes tangle on walks!

Soooooo for those only children out there, you know what you need to tell your mommas now


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What!?!
Another!?!
Your torturing me Kristi! I am so jealous!!! 
"London" is an absolute doll. What a face! I can't wait to see the whole crew in a family picture. Good luck with that! Lol! Asia is a live wire! She makes me laugh just thinking about her bouncing around.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

this thread is making my urge to get marley a brother or sister EVEN stronger! time to start talking to the boyfriend again LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> What!?!
> Another!?!
> Your torturing me Kristi! I am so jealous!!!
> "London" is an absolute doll. What a face! I can't wait to see the whole crew in a family picture. Good luck with that! Lol! Asia is a live wire! She makes me laugh just thinking about her bouncing around.


Hehe, well, #6 is it for a good while I'd guess. The only other addition I might consider would be a truly fabulous (and he'd have to be absolutely fantastic!) smooth coated male...but, I just hate dealing w/ the peeing/marking.


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Kristi....here I am. I've been meaning to tell you that Asia's daddy is one of my smartest dogs. All his get so far have also been really smart. This is a great thing for training but it also can be a nightmare for getting in trouble. Sometimes they are just too smart and figure out all kinds of ways to get into something.....like jumping off the couch with no fear. lol....Susan


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

ShilohAcres said:


> Hi Kristi....here I am. I've been meaning to tell you that Asia's daddy is one of my smartest dogs. All his get so far have also been really smart. This is a great thing for training but it also can be a nightmare for getting in trouble. Sometimes they are just too smart and figure out all kinds of ways to get into something.....like jumping off the couch with no fear. lol....Susan


Welcome Susan...good to see you here!


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Deb....it's good to be here. Hey, give Draco a kiss for me.


----------

